# Pkg slow to download



## Spity (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm doing some clean FreeBSD installs and pkg is very slow to download packages (400/500 kb/s). Is there any way to choose another mirror for faster installation?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2021)

Spity said:


> Is there any way to choose another mirror for faster installation?


You can but there is no guarantee any one of the individual mirrors are up and running.

http://pkg.freebsd.org/


----------

